# Poulan Pro dead in the water



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, I should have been expecting this but I didn't!  The mower is too small for the property, and it's a little light duty. 
It's a 12.5 Hp Poulan and I found it floundering in the shop when I went to get it serviced up for the up and coming mowing season. Flat tire... Flat battery... and the transmission is locked in reverse!?! Tomorrow looks like a poor day for working outside, so I thought I'd have a go at checking out the tranny and fixing the tire. Any thoughts on why the tranny would be locked in gear? Wouldn't mind a few tips and tricks on unlocking the transmission other than getting a bigger hammer!!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It may just be the parking brake is stuck.
You can try to jack up the rear,and rock the tires back and forth,while someone tries to shift it to neutral.
It may have corrosion on the shifter shaft


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Hammer and ice pick to chip ice away from the cold winter you had....I am ducking and running. :dazed:


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'll give it a go this morning. Can't use the ice pick Thomas, the wife is using it in the garden!

I think she's planting Snow Peas:lmao:


----------



## Fredneck (May 25, 2012)

pogobill said:


> Wouldn't mind a few tips and tricks on unlocking the transmission other than getting a bigger hammer!!


bigger crowbar? angel


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

The crow bar did the trick!







It was pouring rain so I wore my good old "Sou'Wester":lmao:


----------



## Fredneck (May 25, 2012)

lol, always happy to help, bill


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Bill,
You look like a pumpkin on a rollerskate !!:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------

